# Ways to geld a colt



## bullockcorner (Jan 9, 2009)

O.K, I finally decided it's o.k. to look stupid if I want a question answered!






My story is the same as most - I'm new to the minis, but had big horses all my life. My sons also raise and show Boer goats. When we wether (geld) a male goat, we band it - use a specific tool with thick "rubber bands" that are made for this purpose, that are placed above the scrotum, encircling the skin that connects it to the body, to cut off the blood supply. As anyone with livestock knows, this is a common practice with goats, sheep, calves, etc. The goats walk around stiffly for a few minutes after the band is placed until it supposedly becomes numb, and then we never see any other concern over it. With the circulation to the scrotum cut off, that tissue eventually dies, dries up, and falls off. I know this probably sounds horrible to people who don't have livestock, but it's actually very humane, and after a few moments of discomfort at first, the animal never seems bothered by it. My question is, would/could we do this with a mini colt? They are much smaller than a calf when you do it, and it just seems like it would be so much easier on them than having to knock them out; cut them open; have the swelling and soreness for days; and loss of blood.

Also, there is the money issue. Now, don't anyone start on me about this - I take EXCELLENT care of all my animals - they are UTD on shots, worming, any vet care, and eat high dollar feed and hay. But, if I can save myself a vet bill by banding and giving a tetnus shot myself AND make it easier on the horse, why not?

I just want to know if there is anything wrong with this since I've never heard of anyone doing it with horses.

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## ErikaS. (Jan 9, 2009)

I have wondered the same thing. I never asked my vet about it, but I'm curious as to what other folks think.


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 9, 2009)

Absolutely NOT! Horses are not livestock in the sense of how certain procedures can be done. There would be a very high risk of septicemia as the testicles ROT off (and that's exactly what happens when you band, the tissue rots) as well as herniation and possible disembowelment.

Do not take the cheap way out when gelding.


----------



## chandab (Jan 9, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken there are important anatomical differences between horses and other hooved livestock that makes it impossible to geld horses properly with bands.


----------



## shelly (Jan 9, 2009)

:shocked



NO-NO-NO!!! NO WAY-NO HOW-NEVER



:shocked


----------



## dannigirl (Jan 9, 2009)

I would not consider banding any of my boys, but if you really want to know if it is possible, you need to contact a vet--several vets would be better because sometimes the first one is not knowledgable enough. I would also research it on the internet. I would not try it without lots and lots of research because I would not take a chance with one of my boys.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 9, 2009)

I was curious about the same thing a while back and all my research (I did a LOT) says NO. The biggest issue is they way colts are built compared to calves etc. If you look at a bulls scrotum it has (ummm... how to explain this) I guess looser skin and one side can touch the other when a band is applied. Stallion scrotums however are larger around the top and the skin can not be brought together. So when the band is applied to a bull calf it closes the skin and seals the opening when the testicles dry up (they don't rot btw the blood flow is just stopped and the tissue dries out) and fall off. A colt would be left with a hole where the testicles met the body and that would be catastrophic. An example is I once knew a man who had a male dog that wouldn't stay home (I still think this was brutal and unthinking but it does demonstrate my point) He banded the dog and partly because he was a mature dog and partly because of other things (like no cone to keep him from chewing at himself , uckkkk) the testicles took a LONG time to come off and when they did he was left with a LARGE opening into his abdomen. He lasted about a month that way before they found him dead one morning (I say it was probably a blessing for the poor dog by then) The dirt and bacteria that got inside him poisoned him. So No don't try to band your colts the method is not a good one for horses or dogs.


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 9, 2009)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> (they don't rot btw the blood flow is just stopped and the tissue dries out)


This would classify as "rotting" - no blood supply to keep the tissue alive, the tissue dies.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 9, 2009)

Definitely not possible but if you are concerned about gelding prices we use an amish guy in our area who only charges like 25 dollars each and he does a very good job, im sure you can find someone other than a vet that knows how to geld a horse.


----------



## bullockcorner (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you so much, Reignmaker. That was the kind of reply I was looking for - a reasonable explanation of why NOT to. I don't need any chastisement like I was GOING to band any of my boys. And I'm not an unfeeling idiot looking for a "cheap" way out - I thought I explained that in my original post.

"(they don't rot btw the blood flow is just stopped and the tissue dries out) and fall off" Thanks for explaining this better too!

The reason I went to this forum instead of "asking several vets", or lots of internet research, is my vets around here aren't good horse vets, and NONE of them dealt much with minis before me. So, I went to what I thought was a good, knowledgeable source that deals with minis.

Thanks again. I won't be even thinking about banding my horses now (and, BTW, wouldn't have done it without LOTS of reassurance first).


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 9, 2009)

I consider rotting a 'moist' process and not a drying but that is strictly semantics. I think we are both in agreement it is a BAD idea to band a colt.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 9, 2009)

Interesting post! You learn something new every day.

Leia


----------



## Leeana (Jan 9, 2009)

The thought would never ever even come close to crossing my mind..most of my vets around here charge anywhere from $150-$200 (not including farm call) and to me for the peace of mind that is worth it. I dont think it would be worth the pain and trouble, and i think you would just be asking for issues down the road (mentally and physically..).


----------



## dannigirl (Jan 9, 2009)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> I was curious about the same thing a while back and all my research (I did a LOT) says NO. The biggest issue is they way colts are built compared to calves etc. If you look at a bulls scrotum it has (ummm... how to explain this) I guess looser skin and one side can touch the other when a band is applied. Stallion scrotums however are larger around the top and the skin can not be brought together. So when the band is applied to a bull calf it closes the skin and seals the opening when the testicles dry up (they don't rot btw the blood flow is just stopped and the tissue dries out) and fall off. A colt would be left with a hole where the testicles met the body and that would be catastrophic. An example is I once knew a man who had a male dog that wouldn't stay home (I still think this was brutal and unthinking but it does demonstrate my point) He banded the dog and partly because he was a mature dog and partly because of other things (like no cone to keep him from chewing at himself , uckkkk) the testicles took a LONG time to come off and when they did he was left with a LARGE opening into his abdomen. He lasted about a month that way before they found him dead one morning (I say it was probably a blessing for the poor dog by then) The dirt and bacteria that got inside him poisoned him. So No don't try to band your colts the method is not a good one for horses or dogs.



I was hoping that research would say not to do it, but couldn't honestly answer without research. Now we know why and I--for one--am glad I have them gelded with a vet.


----------

